

Ask HN: Hacking Learning Chinese - buggy_code

http://www.ted.com/index.php/talks/tim_ferriss_smash_fear_learn_anything.html<p>In the URL above, Tim Ferris describes how he learned Japanese uber fast by finding the list of 1-2K most common Japanese words and memorizing them.<p>Is there a similar list for Chinese (probably yes). What is it called? Where can I get a copy of it?<p>Thanks!
======
hs
extracted (a bit buggy) without permission from
<http://www.zein.se/patrick/3000char.html>

的 de 的 yī 是 shì 不 bù 了 le 人 rén 我 wǒ 在 zài 有 yǒu 他 tā 这 zhè 中 zhōng 大 dà 来 lái
上 shàng 国 guó 个 gè 到 dào 说 shuō 们 men 为 wèi 子 zǐ 和 hé 你 nǐ 地 dì 出 chū 道 dào 也
yě 时 shí 年 nián 得 de 就 jiù 那 nà 要 yào 下 xià 以 yǐ 生 shēng 会 huì 自 zì 着 zhe 去 qù
之 zhī 过 guò 家 jiā 学 xué 对 duì 可 kě 她 tā 里 lǐ 后 hòu 小 xiǎo 么 me/mo 心 xīn 多 duō
天 tiān 而 ér 能 néng 好 hǎo 都 dōu 然 rán 没 ) 日 rì 于 yú 起 qǐ 还 hái 发 fā 成 chéng 事
shì 只 zhǐ 作 zuò 当 dāng 想 xiǎng 看 kàn 文 wén 无 wú 开 kāi 手 shǒu 十 shí 用 yòng 主
zhǔ 行 xíng 方 fāng 又 yòu 如 rú 前 qián 所 suǒ 本 běn 见 jiàn 经 jīng 头 tóu 面 miàn 公
gōng 同 tóng 三 sān 已 yǐ 老 lǎo 从 cóng 动 dòng 两 liǎng 长 cháng 知 zhī 民 mín 样 yàng
现 xiàn 分 fēn 将 jiāng 外 wài 但 dàn 身 shēn 些 xiē 与 yǔ 高 gāo 意 yì 进 jìn 把 bǎ 法 fǎ
此 cǐ 实 shí 回 huí 二 èr 理 lǐ 美 měi 点 diǎn 月 yuè 明 míng 其 qí 种 zhǒng 声 shēng 全
quán 工 gōng 己 jǐ 话 huà 儿 ér 者 zhě 向 xiàng 情 qíng 部 bù 正 zhèng 名 míng 定 dìng 女
nǚ 问 wèn 力 lì 机 jī 给 gěi 等 děng 几 jī 很 hěn 业 yè 最 zuì 间 jiān 新 xīn 什 shén 打 dǎ
便 biàn 位 wèi 因 yīn 重 zhòng 被 bèi 走 zǒu 电 diàn 四 sì 第 dì 门 mén 相 xiāng 次 cì 东
dōng 政 zhèng 海 hǎi 口 kǒu 使 shǐ 教 jiāo 西 xī 再 zài 平 píng 真 zhēn 听 tīng 世 shì 气
qì 信 xìn 北 běi 少 shǎo 关 guān 并 bìng 内 nèi 加 jiā 化 huà 由 yóu 却 què 代 dài 军 jūn
产 chǎn 入 rù 先 xiān 山 shān 五 wǔ 太 tài 水 shuǐ 万 wàn 市 shì 眼 yǎn 体 tǐ 别 bié 处 chù
总 zǒng 才 cái 场 chǎng 师 shī 书 shū 比 bǐ 住 zhù 员 yuán 九 jiǔ 笑 xiào 性 xìng 通 tōng
目 mù 华 huá 报 bào 立 lì 马 mǎ 命 mìng 张 zhāng 活 huó 难 nán 神 shén 数 shù 件 jiàn 安 ān
表 biǎo 原 yuán 车 chē 白 bái 应 yīng 路 lù 期 qī 叫 jiào 死 sǐ 常 cháng 提 tí 感 gǎn 金
jīn 何 hé 更 gèng 反 fǎn 合 hé 放 fàng 做 zuò 系 xì 计 jì 或 huò 司 sī 利 lì 受 shòu 光
guāng 王 wáng 果 guǒ 亲 qīn 界 jiè 及 jí 今 jīn 京 jīng 务 wù 制 zhì 解 jiě 各 gè 任 rèn 至
zhì 清 qīng 物 wù 台 tái 象 xiàng 记 jì 边 biān 共 gòng 风 fēng 战 zhàn 干 gān 接 jiē 它
tā 许 xǔ 八 bā 特 tè 觉 jué 望 wàng 直 zhí 服 fú 毛 máo 林 lín 题 tí 建 jiàn 南 nán 度 dù 统
tǒng 色 sè 字 zì 请 qǐng 交 jiāo 爱 ài 让 ràng 认 rèn 算 suàn 论 lùn 百 bǎi 吃 chī 义 yì 科
kē 怎 zěn 元 yuán 社 shè 术 shù 结 jié 六 liù 功 gōng 指 zhǐ 思 sī 非 fēi 流 liú 每 měi 青
qīng 管 guǎn 夫 fū 连 lián 远 yuǎn 资 zī 队 duì 跟 gēn 带 dài 花 huā 快 kuài 条 tiáo 院
yuàn 变 biàn 联 lián 言 yán 权 quán 往 wǎng 展 zhǎn 该 gāi 领 lǐng 传 chuán 近 jìn 留 liú
红 hóng 治 zhì 决 jué 周 zhōu 保 bǎo 达 dá 办 bàn 运 yùn 武 wǔ 半 bàn 候 hòu 七 qī 必 bì 城
chéng 父 fù 强 qiáng 步 bù 完 wán 革 gé 深 shēn 区 qū 即 jí 求 qiú 品 pǐn 士 shì 转 zhuǎn
量 liàng 空 kōng 甚 shèn 众 zhòng 技 jì 轻 qīng 程 chéng 告 gào 江 jiāng 语 yǔ 英 yīng 基
jī 派 pài 满 mǎn 式 shì 李 lǐ 息 xī 写 xiě 呢 ne 识 shí 极 jí 令 lìng 黄 huáng 德 dé 收
shōu 脸 liǎn 钱 qián 党 dǎng 倒 dǎo 未 wèi 持 chí 取 qǔ 设 shè 始 shǐ 版 bǎn 双 shuāng 历
lì 越 yuè 史 shǐ 商 shāng 千 qiān 片 piàn 容 róng 研 yán 像 xiàng 找 zhǎo 友 yǒu 孩 hái 站
zhàn 广 guǎng 改 gǎi 议 yì 形 xíng 委 wěi 早 zǎo 房 fáng 音 yīn 火 huǒ 际 jì 则 zé 首 shǒu
单 dān 据 jù 导 dǎo 影 yǐng 失 shī 拿 ná 网 wǎng 香 xiāng 似 sì 斯 sī 专 zhuān 石 shí 若
ruò 兵 bīng 弟 dì 谁 shuí 校 xiào 读 dú 志 zhì 飞 fēi 观 guān 争 zhēng 究 jiū 包 bāo 组 zǔ
造 zào 落 luò 视 shì 济 jì 喜 xǐ 离 lí 虽 suī 坐 zuò 集 jí 编 biān 宝 bǎo 谈 tán 府 fǔ 拉 lā
黑 hēi 且 qiě 随 suí 格 gé 尽 jìn 剑 jiàn 讲 jiǎng 布 bù 杀 shā 微 wēi 怕 pà 母 mǔ 调 diào
局 jú 根 gēn 曾 céng 准 zhǔn 团 tuán 段 duàn 终 zhōng 乐 lè 切 qiē 级 jí 克 kè 精 jīng 哪
nǎ 官 guān 示 shì 冲 chōng 竟 jìng 乎 hū 男 nán 举 jǔ 客 kè 证 zhèng 苦 kǔ 照 zhào 注 zhù
费 fèi 足 zú 尔 ěr 招 zhāo 群 qún 热 rè 推 tuī 晚 wǎn 响 xiǎng 称 chēng 兴 xìng 待 dài 约
yuē 阳 yáng 哥 gē 惊 jīng 吗 ma 整 zhěng 支 zhī 古 gǔ 汉 hàn 突 tū 号 hào 绝 jué 选 xuǎn 吧
ba 参 cān 刊 kān 亚 yà 复 fù 伤 shāng 类 lèi 备 bèi 欢 huān 另 lìng 港 gǎng 势 shì 刻 kè 星
xīng 断 duàn 陈 chén 掌 zhǎng 农 nóng 夜 yè 般 bān 念 niàn 价 jià 脑 nǎo 规 guī 底 dǐ 故
gù 省 shěng 妈 mā 刚 gāng 句 jù 显 xiǎn 消 xiāo 衣 yī 陆 lù 器 qì 确 què 破 pò 具 jù 居 jū
批 pī 送 sòng 泽 zé 紧 jǐn 帮 bāng 线 xiàn 存 cún 愿 yuàn 奇 qí 害 hài 增 zēng 杨 yáng 料
liào 州 zhōu 节 jié 左 zuǒ 装 zhuāng 易 yì 著 zhù 急 jí 久 jiǔ 低 dī 岁 suì 需 xū 酒 jiǔ 河
hé 初 chū 游 yóu 严 yán 铁 tiě 族 zú 除 chú 份 fèn 敢 gǎn 胡 hú 血 xuè 企 qǐ 仍 réng 投 tóu
闻 wén 斗 dǒu 纪 jì 脚 jiǎo 右 yòu 苏 sū 标 biāo 饭 fàn 云 yún 病 bìng 医 yī 阿 ā 答 dá 土
tǔ 况 kuàng 境 jìng 软 ruǎn 考 kǎo 娘 niáng 村 cūn 刀 dāo 击 jī 仅 jǐn 查 chá 引 yǐn 朝
cháo 育 yù 续 xù 独 dú 罗 luó 买 mǎi 户 hù 护 hù 喝 hē 朋 péng 供 gōng 责 zé 项 xiàng 背
bèi 余 yú 希 xī 卫 wèi 列 liè 图 tú 室 shì 乱 luàn 刘 Liú 爷 yé 龙 lóng 咱 zán 章 zhāng 席
xí 错 cuò 兄 xiōng 暗 àn 创 chuàng 排 pái 春 chūn 须 xū 承 chéng 案 àn 忙 máng 呼 hū 树
shù 痛 tòng 沉 chén 啊 a 灵 líng 职 zhí 乡 xiāng 细 xì 诉 sù 态 tài 停 tíng 印 yìn 笔 bǐ 夏
xià 助 zhù 福 fú 块 kuài 冷 lěng 球 qiú 姑 gū 划 huá 既 jì 质 zhì 巴 bā 致 zhì 湾 wān 演
yǎn 木 mù 韦 wéi 怪 guài 围 wéi 静 jìng 旁 páng 园 yuán 否 fǒu 副 fù 辑 jí 采 cǎi 食 shí 登
dēng 够 gòu 赛 sài 米 mǐ 假 jiǎ 较 jiào 姐 jiě 楼 lóu 获 huò 孙 sūn 宣 xuān 穿 chuān 诗
shī 歌 gē 速 sù 忽 hū 堂 táng 敌 dí 试 shì 谢 xiè 央 yāng 怀 huái 顾 gù 验 yàn 营 yíng 止
zhǐ 姓 xìng 养 yǎng 丽 lì 属 shǔ 景 jǐng 郭 guō 依 yī 威 wēi 按 àn 恶 è 慢 màn 座 zuò 罪
zuì 维 wéi 渐 jiàn 胜 shèng 藏 cáng 皇 huáng 街 jiē 激 jī 异 yì 摘 zhāi 角 jiǎo 瞧 qiáo 负
fù 施 shī 模 mó 草 cǎo 某 mǒu 银 yín 露 lù 阵 zhèn 值 zhí 班 bān 层 céng 修 xiū 差 chà 味
wèi 织 zhī 药 yào 馆 guǎn 密 mì 亮 liàng 律 lǜ 习 xí 田 tián 简 jiǎn 免 miǎn 毒 dú 归 guī
波 bō 型 xíng 屋 wū 换 huàn 救 jiù 寄 jì 帝 dì 退 tuì 洋 yáng 丝 sī 湖 hú 睡 shuì 劳 láo 妇
fù 伯 bó 尼 ní 皮 pí 祖 zǔ 雄 xióng 婚 hūn 康 kāng 评 píng 追 zhuī 哈 hā 络 luò 店 diàn 翻
fān 环 huán 礼 lǐ 跑 pǎo 超 chāo 叶 yè 压 yā 占 zhān 均 jūn 永 yǒng 烈 liè 奖 jiǎng 婆 pó
赶 gǎn 富 fù 兰 lán 录 lù 画 huà 遇 yù 顿 dùn 艺 yì 普 pǔ 判 pàn 源 yuán 亿 yì 素 sù 船
chuán 继 jì 尚 shàng 嘴 zuǐ 察 chá 雨 yǔ 优 yōu 您 nín 险 xiǎn 烟 yān 阶 jiē 担 dān 散 sàn
板 bǎn 钟 zhōng 访 fǎng 妹 mèi 伸 shēn 佛 Fó 限 xiàn 讨 tǎo 临 lín 吴 Wú 摇 yáo 跳 tiào 曲
qū 练 liàn 构 gòu 玩 wán 玉 yù 犯 fàn 厂 chǎng 肯 kěn 协 xié 幸 xìng 挥 ) 效 xiào 齐 qí 封
fēng 温 wēn 疑 yí 肉 ròu 攻 gōng 纸 zhǐ 策 cè 充 chōng 顶 dǐng 寻 xún 宁 nìng 沙 shā 防
fáng 抓 zhuā 例 lì 股 gǔ 卖 mài 顺 shùn 警 jǐng 梦 mèng 剧 jù 善 shàn 蒙 méng 票 piào 良
liáng 范 fàn 坚 jiān 端 duān 靠 kào 杂 zá 贵 guì 怒 nù 稿 gǎo 拍 pāi 率 lǜ 旧 jiù 掉 diào
啦 la 莫 mò 授 shòu 守 shǒu 油 yóu 恩 ēn 积 jī 益 yì 县 xiàn 哭 kū 罢 bà 庭 tíng 窗 chuāng
扬 yáng 忘 wàng 午 wǔ 卡 kǎ 雪 xuě 菜 cài 牌 pái 牛 niú 脱 tuō 博 bó 丈 zhàng 弹 dàn 洲
zhōu 松 sōng 坏 huài 邓 Dèng 鲜 xiān 短 duǎn 毕 bì 置 zhì 楚 chu 欧 ōu 略 lüè 智 zhì 岛
dǎo 抗 kàng 妻 qī 抱 bào 载 zài 败 bài 枪 qiāng 适 shì 虚 xū 预 yù 睛 jīng 刺 cì 爹 diē 纷
fēn 介 jiè 括 kuò 销 xiāo 降 jiàng 鱼 yú 奔 bēn 忍 rěn 宗 zōng 盘 pán 耳 ěr 野 yě 讯 xùn 配
pèi 禁 jìn 索 suǒ 赵 Zhào 默 mò 徒 tú 架 jià 灯 dēng 峰 fēng 状 zhuàng 款 kuǎn 移 yí 爸 bà
托 tuō 洪 hóng 升 shēng 伙 huǒ 订 dìng 毫 háo 狐 hú 镇 zhèn 床 chuáng 互 hù 套 tào 旅 lǚ 逃
táo 骂 mà 输 shū 唱 chàng 靖 jìng 秘 mì 词 cí 困 kùn 泪 lèi 熟 shú 财 cái 鬼 guǐ 骨 gǔ 申
shēn 欲 yù 征 zhēng 私 sī 舞 wǔ 秋 qiū 巨 jù 迎 yíng 秀 xiù 搞 gǎo 丁 dīng 吸 xī 审 shěn 遍
biàn 墙 qiáng 朱 zhū 圣 shèng 避 bì 跃 yuè 忌 jì 桌 zhuō 执 zhí 悲 bēi 域 yù 晓 xiǎo 弄
nòng 亡 wáng 桥 qiáo 辈 bèi 闪 shǎn 隐 ) 劲 jìn 闹 ) 恐 kǒng 呀 ya 付 fù 敬 jìng 监 jiān 厅
tīng 库 kù 震 zhèn 材 cái 冰 bīng 醒 xǐng 庆 qìng 绿 lǜ 腿 tuǐ 述 shù 徐 xú 尊 zūn 硬 yìng
额 é 误 wù 借 jiè 纳 nà 折 zhé 售 shòu 遗 yí 暴 bào 缺 quē 迷 mí 鲁 lǔ 探 tàn 货 huò 童 tóng
缓 huǎn 伟 wěi 君 jūn 庄 zhuāng 凡 fán 危 wēi 烧 shāo 彩 cǎi 抢 qiǎng 控 kòng 胸 xiōng 戏
xì 篇 piān 趣 qù 束 shù 谓 wèi 概 gài 射 shè 课 kè 洞 dòng 麻 má 杯 bēi 透 tòu 邮 ) 荣 róng
懂 dǒng 拥 yōng 献 xiàn 洗 xǐ 休 xiū 迫 pò 叹 tàn 狗 gǒu 偷 tōu 阴 yīn 汽 qì 拜 bài 横 héng
鼓 gǔ 健 jiàn 厚 hòu 签 qiān 丹 dān 洛 Luò 喊 hǎn 蓉 róng 轮 lún 岸 àn 奶 nǎi 淡 dàn 潮
cháo 训 xùn 圆 yuán 卷 juǎn 释 shì 诸 zhū 妙 miào 唯 wéi 夺 duó 逐 zhú 燕 yàn 呆 dāi 测 cè
浪 làng 抽 chōu 盖 gài 偏 piān 阅 yuè 购 gòu 途 tú 纵 zòng 耶 yé 摸 mō 挂 guà 航 háng 择 zé
恨 hèn 舍 shè 拳 quán 竹 zhú 唐 táng 誉 yù 乘 chéng 弱 ruò 检 jiǎn 宫 gōng 仪 yí 旗 qí 含
hán 袁 Yuán 址 zhǐ 摆 ) 奥 ào 番 fān 混 hùn 灭 miè 握 wò 牙 yá 虑 ) 召 zhào 猛 měng 宽 kuān
盛 chéng 核 hé 袋 dài 绍 shào 补 bǔ 典 diǎn 圈 quān 丰 fēng 雅 yǎ 吉 jí 赞 zàn 茶 chá 亦 yì
谷 gǔ 稳 wěn 汇 huì 厉 lì 届 jiè 迹 jì 雷 léi 序 xù 寒 hán 附 fù 鸡 jī 遭 zāo 挑 tiāo 肩
jiān 忆 yì 柔 róu 戴 dài 惜 xī 隔 gé 豪 háo 诚 chéng 瑞 ruì 减 jiǎn 播 bō 麼 me 针 zhēn 棋
qí 竞 jìng 臂 bì 挺 tǐng 操 cāo 腰 yāo 狂 kuáng 替 tì 梅 méi 固 gù 伦 lún 宋 Sòng 钢 gāng
诺 nuò 残 cán 延 yán 虎 hǔ 迅 xùn 灾 zāi 悄 qiāo 岳 yuè 乔 qiáo 川 chuān 仇 chóu 季 jì 吹
chuī 粮 liáng 聚 jù 译 yì 珠 zhū 叔 shū 谋 móu 础 chǔ 仁 rén 损 sǔn 融 róng 辆 liàng 净
jìng 敏 mǐn 伊 yī 仙 xiān 巧 qiǎo 零 líng 累 lèi 享 xiǎng 伴 bàn 荡 dàng 珍 zhēn 勇 yǒng
末 mò 奋 fèn 胆 dǎn 弃 qì 烦 fán 糊 hú 犹 yóu 税 shuì 培 péi 抵 dǐ 僧 sēng 锋 fēng 乃 nǎi 遥
yáo 摩 mó 坦 tǎn 後 hòu 眉 méi 餐 cān 惯 guàn 凭 píng 冠 guān 抬 tái 碰 pèng 币 bì 启 qǐ 码
mǎ 冒 mào 汗 hàn 俗 sú 灰 huī 督 dū 穷 qióng 颇 pō 倾 qīng 尖 jiān 韩 Hán 贸 mào 仿 fǎng 孤
gū 飘 piāo 漫 màn 予 yǔ 紫 zǐ 侧 cè 沿 yán 拔 bá 袖 xiù 梁 liáng 赏 shǎng 幕 mù 壁 bì 旦
dàn 晨 chén 纯 chún 闭 ) 凉 liáng 扫 sǎo 尤 yóu 炮 pào 碗 wǎn 贴 tiē 插 chā 滚 gǔn 缘 yuán
寺 sì 贝 bèi 润 rùn 氏 shì 冬 dōng 扩 kuò 栏 lán 荒 huāng 哲 zhé 逼 bī 吓 xià 堆 duī 撞
zhuàng 郎 láng 俩 liǎ 蓝 lán 闲 xián 辛 xīn 镜 jìng 陪 péi 骑 qí 蛋 dàn 促 cù 羊 yáng 宜
yí 嘛 ma 颜 yán 贫 pín 幅 fú 驻 zhù 萍 píng 污 wū 杰 jié 扑 pū 壮 zhuàng 萨 sà 刑 xíng 忧
yōu 貌 mào 狱 yù 塞 sāi 凤 fèng 孔 kǒng 触 chù 恋 liàn 岂 qǐ 森 sēn 繁 fán 碎 suì 津 jīn 侠
xiá 隆 lóng 迟 chí 辉 huī 狠 hěn 析 xī 缩 suō 穴 xué 萧 xiāo 怨 yuàn 磨 mó 伏 fú 辞 cí 泥
ní 龄 líng 径 jìng 鼻 bí 赖 lài 仰 yǎng 愤 fèn 慕 mù 俄 é 映 yìng 询 xún 惨 cǎn 麦 mài 宿
sù 倍 bèi 粗 cū 腾 téng 稍 shāo 截 jié 染 rǎn 乌 wū 愈 yù 岗 gǎng 柳 liǔ 铺 pū 涉 shè 疾 jí
挡 dǎng 奉 fèng 踏 tà 忠 zhōng 伍 wǔ 躲 duǒ 籍 jí 努 nǔ 朗 lǎng 箱 xiāng 裁 cái 帐 zhàng 兼
jiān 彼 bǐ 霞 xiá 猪 zhū 悉 xī 扎 zhā 劝 quàn 薄 báo 筑 zhù 俊 jùn 鞋 xié 距 jù 侵 qīn 欣
xīn 挤 jǐ 媒 méi 吐 tǔ 魂 hún 洁 jié 枝 zhī 盈 yíng 阻 zǔ 陷 xiàn 甲 jiǎ 郑 zhèng 鸣 míng
倘 tǎng 剩 shèng 颗 kē 拖 tuō 舒 shū 惠 huì 昏 hūn 振 zhèn 戒 jiè 丧 sàng 焦 jiāo 爬 pá 凌
líng 慧 huì 偶 ǒu 晃 huàng 桃 táo 赤 chì 烂 làn 骗 piàn 措 cuò 页 yè 凶 xiōng 泰 tài 尸
shī 坡 pō 勒 lēi 疗 liáo 塔 tǎ 尘 chén 躺 tǎng 殊 shū 慰 wèi 坛 tán 甘 gān 咬 yǎo 拒 jù 彪
biāo 炸 zhà 井 jǐng 崇 chóng 饮 yǐn 祝 zhù 汪 wāng 牢 láo 桂 guì 尾 wěi 漂 piāo 聊 liáo 撒
sā 恰 qià 凝 níng 矛 máo 於 Yū 宾 bīn 绪 xù 彭 Péng 肚 dù 匆 cōng 描 miáo 粉 fěn 贼 zéi 乏
fá 盾 dùn 愁 chóu 斜 xié 裂 liè 滑 huá 斐 fěi 废 fèi 寂 jì 涌 yǒng 详 xiáng 汤 tāng 彻 chè
玄 xuán 斤 jīn 轰 hōng 奸 jiān 怜 lián 朵 duǒ 佳 jiā 皆 jiē 鸟 niǎo 邦 bāng 扶 fú 毁 huǐ 聪
cōng 辩 biàn 瓶 píng 饿 è 蛇 shé 捕 bǔ 搬 bān 沈 Shěn 枫 fēng 舅 jiù 幽 yōu 魔 mó 琴 qín 挣
zhèng 聘 pìn 弯 wān 墓 mù 欺 qī 悟 wù 蒋 Jiǎng 臣 chén 返 fǎn 违 wéi 亏 kuī 丢 diū 援 yuán
赫 Hè 魏 Wèi 耐 nài 佩 pèi 酸 suān 盟 méng 胖 pàng 傻 shǎ 绕 rào 哼 hēng 秦 Qín 屈 qū 辱 rǔ
昨 zuó 瘦 shòu 暂 zàn 箭 jiàn 署 shǔ 赴 fù 递 dì 猜 cāi 潜 qián 鸿 hóng 绩 jì 耀 yào 涂 tú
割 gē 豆 dòu 闷 mēn 亭 tíng 祥 xiáng 励 lì 宇 yǔ 泛 fàn 狼 láng 悔 huǐ 搭 dā 舰 jiàn 浮 fú
牵 qiān 符 fú 肃 sù 奴 nú 爆 bào 姊 zǐ 幼 yòu 夹 jiā 邀 yāo 疯 fēng 允 yǔn 恼 nǎo 租 zū 椅
yǐ 尺 chǐ 侍 shì 腐 fǔ 颤 chàn 扭 niǔ 菲 fěi 瓦 wǎ 擦 cā 辣 là 奏 zòu 殷 yīn 埋 mái 摔
shuāi 盼 pàn 吟 yín 渡 dù 衫 shān 跨 kuà 醉 zuì 艰 jiān 掩 yǎn 荷 hé 苍 cāng 旋 xuán 揭
jiē 桑 sāng 仗 zhàng 莲 lián 钻 zuān 宏 hóng 幻 huàn 刃 rèn 峡 xiá 辽 liáo 娃 wá 凯 kǎi 患
huàn 障 zhàng 丐 gài 衡 héng 猫 māo 丑 chǒu 涛 tāo 暖 nuǎn 溜 liū 锅 guō 奈 nài 罚 fá 拾
shí 浓 nóng 键 jiàn 脉 mài 锁 suǒ 邻 lín 臭 chòu 芳 fāng 垂 chuí 捉 zhuō 恢 huī 姆 mǔ 砍
kǎn 驾 jià 恭 gōng 挨 āi 祸 huò 曹 Cáo 慈 cí 抖 dǒu 泉 quán 览 ) 澳 ào 脏 zāng 疼 téng 铜
tóng 羞 xiū 档 dàng 抛 pāo 苗 miáo 惑 huò 肥 féi 驱 qū 窝 wō 裤 kù 估 gū 胞 bāo 柄 bǐng 阔
kuò 杜 dù 勤 qín 舟 zhōu 帽 mào 玛 mǎ 撤 chè 频 pín 禅 chán 柯 kē 莱 lái 堪 kān 寸 cùn 哀
āi 熊 xióng 腹 fù 尝 cháng 敲 qiāo 勃 bó 巡 xún 盗 dào 筹 chóu 扣 kòu 池 chí 浅 qiǎn 柴
chái 埃 āi 嫁 jià 枚 méi 稀 xī 雕 diāo 厌 yàn 瓜 guā 寿 shòu 跌 diē 扯 chě 董 dǒng 锦 jǐn
鉴 jiàn 刷 shuā 趋 qū 捐 juān 傲 ào 贯 guàn 殿 diàn 拨 bō 逊 xùn 踢 tī 赔 péi 姿 zī 迁 qiān
黎 lí 祭 jì 滴 dī 袭 xí 慌 huāng 鞭 biān 茫 máng 逢 féng 屠 tú 昆 kūn 柏 bǎi 驶 shǐ 咐 fù 植
zhí 惧 jù 纽 niǔ 捷 jié 圳 zhèn 牲 shēng 踪 zōng 丛 cóng 漠 mò 锐 ruì 喇 lǎ 乾 qián 霍 huò
湿 shī 睁 zhēng 仔 zǐ 吵 chǎo 悠 yōu 沟 gōu 墨 mò 串 chuàn 俱 jù 陶 táo 贡 gòng 浑 hún 赢
yíng 屁 pì 驰 chí 棒 bàng 匹 pǐ 拼 pīn 恒 héng 邪 xié 脆 cuì 糟 zāo 扮 bàn 贤 xián 饰 shì
偿 cháng 拆 chāi 缠 chán 摄 shè 拟 nǐ 滋 zī 嘿 hēi 旨 zhǐ 闯 chuǎng 贺 hè 翠 cuì 缝 féng 饱
bǎo 劫 jié 抚 fǔ 挖 wā 册 cè 叛 pàn 肖 xiào 熙 xī 炼 liàn 宪 xiàn 庙 miào 碧 bì 盒 hé 谊 yì
储 chǔ 冯 píng 唤 huàn 贪 tān 卧 wò 翼 yì 扰 rǎo 胁 xié 跪 guì 碑 bēi 呵 hē 甜 tián 洒 sǎ 谱
pǔ 莎 shā 娜 nuó 阁 gé 庸 yōng 鹏 péng 覆 fù 玲 líng 侯 hóu 抹 mā 卢 Lú 碍 ài 综 zōng 丘
qiū 晕 yūn 拦 lán 燃 rán 昌 chāng 吞 tūn 嫌 xián 狄 Dí 押 yā 舌 shé 琳 lín 雾 wù 曼 màn 耻
chǐ 柜 guì 摊 tān 削 xuē 戚 qī 杆 gān 岩 yán 喂 wèi 扔 rēng 逝 shì 诞 dàn 悬 xuán 爽
shuǎng 崔 cuī 廷 tíng 凑 còu 痴 chī 盆 pén 御 yù 酷 kù 艾 ài 唉 ài 姥 lǎo 笼 lóng 颠 diān
姻 yīn 携 xié 愧 kuì 芬 fēn 穆 mù 扇 shàn 郁 yù 掷 zhì 怔 zhēng 芯 xīn 鼠 shǔ 纠 jiū 疆
jiāng 曰 yuē 傅 fù 袍 páo 唇 chún 稣 sū 捧 pěng 勾 gōu 牧 mù 儒 rú 慨 kǎi 筋 jīn 柱 zhù 卑
bēi 咽 yàn 吨 dūn 虫 chóng 绳 shéng 厨 chú 冤 yuān 涨 zhǎng 皱 zhòu 疲 pí 赌 dǔ 饶 ráo 矿
kuàng 畅 chàng 煤 méi 腕 wàn 喷 pēn 遣 qiǎn 浩 hào 翁 wēng 咨 zī 镖 biāo 屏 píng 仲 zhòng
嘻 xī 吩 fēn 棉 mián 孟 mèng 撑 chēng 炉 lú 泄 xiè 葬 zàng 搜 sōu 添 tiān 遵 zūn 迪 dí 伪
wěi 兆 zhào 欠 qiàn 谅 liàng 炎 yán 氛 fēn 杖 zhàng 瞎 xiā 钓 diào 肠 cháng 披 pī 剥 bāo
誓 shì 赚 zhuàn 役 yì 泡 pào 逆 nì 矮 ǎi 吊 diào 填 tián 嘉 jiā 烛 zhú 厦 shà 夕 xī 衰
shuāi 液 yè 薛 Xuē 仆 pū 迈 mài 齿 chǐ 谨 jǐn 呈 chéng 昂 áng 抄 chāo 弥 mí 渴 kě 梯 tī 疏
shū 耗 hào 瞪 dèng 斥 chì 夸 kuā 蒂 dì 剪 jiǎn 娶 qǔ 痕 hén 弗 fú 姚 Yáo 债 zhài 妥 tuǒ 璃
lí 掏 tāo 刹 shā 晶 jīng 衷 zhōng 肤 fū 鹿 lù 拓 tà 卓 zhuó 症 zhèng 糖 táng 钦 qīn 绵
mián 哩 lī 诱 yòu 枯 kū 歇 xiē 塑 sù 妨 fáng 豫 yù 抑 yì 珊 shān 棍 gùn 晋 jìn 淋 lín 悦
yuè 敦 dūn 艳 yàn 玻 bō 砸 zá 嚷 rǎng 盲 máng 辨 biàn 葛 gé 罕 hǎn 矩 jǔ 泳 yǒng 宅 zhái 贷
dài 膀 bǎng 捏 niē 颈 jǐng 践 jiàn 脖 bó 贾 gǔ 轿 jiào 脾 pí 堡 bǎo 娇 jiāo 浙 Zhè 劣 liè
潇 xiāo 赐 cì 陀 tuó 蓄 xù 坟 fén 颂 sòng 漏 lòu 杭 Háng 茅 máo 砖 zhuān 瞬 shùn 鹤 hè 辟
bì 渔 yú 乖 guāi 霸 bà 襄 xiāng 炒 chǎo 哑 yǎ 浦 pǔ 饼 bǐng 牺 xī 滩 tān 钉 dīng 吁 yù 锡
xī 赠 zèng 哄 hōng 铃 líng 顽 wán 殖 zhí 鹰 yīng 蔡 Cài 催 cuī 芙 fú 彬 bīn 拚 pīn 轨 guǐ
哟 yō 歉 qiàn 盯 dīng 硕 shuò 惹 rě 契 qì 愚 yú 帅 shuài 惶 huáng 憾 hàn 懒 lǎn 姨 yí 喘
chuǎn 兽 shòu 陌 mò 罩 zhào 猎 liè 嵩 sōng 盐 yán 饥 jī 凄 qī 喉 hóu 宴 yàn 腔 qiāng 翰
hàn 膝 xī 陵 líng 蜂 fēng 逻 luó 劈 pī 廉 lián 裹 guǒ 骄 jiāo 贩 fàn 绘 huì 崖 yá 辰 chén
涯 yá 戈 gē 坑 kēng 遮 zhē 擒 qín 蛮 mán 芷 zhǐ 堵 dǔ 雇 gù 挽 wǎn 眠 mián 吻 wěn 孝 xiào 泊
bó 撕 sī 虹 hóng 叙 xù 粹 cuì 勉 miǎn 竭 jié 歪 wāi 慎 shèn 棵 kē 朴 pǔ 械 xiè 溪 xī 莉 lì
斑 bān 磕 kē 寡 guǎ 循 xún 斩 zhǎn 掠 lüè 吕 Lǚ 昔 xī 郊 jiāo 爵 jué 徽 huī 磁 cí 俯 fǔ 谭
tán 鼎 dǐng 拂 fú 俺 ǎn 嫂 sǎo 帕 pà 嗯 ńg 冻 dòng 婉 wǎn 桐 tóng 骆 luò 泼 pō 匠 jiàng 艇
tǐng 谦 qiān 妓 jì 菩 pú 厕 cè 俘 fú 毅 yì 岭 lǐng 丫 yā 畏 wèi 湘 Xiāng 桶 tǒng 嗓 sǎng 煌
huáng 鲍 bào 粒 lì 巷 xiàng 帘 lián 秃 tū 腊 là 仓 cāng 拐 guǎi 绑 bǎng 啥 shá 荐 ) 倪 ní
瑟 sè 廊 láng 鸭 yā 蜜 mì 诊 zhěn 棚 péng 掀 xiān 筒 tǒng 媳 xí 纹 wén 秒 miǎo 沾 zhān 庞
páng 蹲 dūn 骚 sāo 歧 qí 艘 sōu 芝 zhī 哗 huá 亩 mǔ 券 quàn 趟 tàng 巾 jīn 淫 yín 谎 huǎng
寞 mò 灌 guàn 篮 lán 妄 wàng 搁 gē 侄 zhí 厢 xiāng 叉 chā 俞 Yú 伐 fá 宰 zǎi 瞒 mán 宙 zhòu
肿 ) 漆 qī 怖 bù 吾 wú 吼 hǒu 侨 qiáo 叠 dié 啸 ) 罐 guàn 肆 sì 裙 qún 泣 qì 胀 zhàng 赋 fù
熬 áo 趁 chèn 咳 hāi 愉 yú 恳 kěn 辜 gū 肌 jī 婴 yīng 羽 yǔ 躬 gōng 毙 bì 拘 jū 叮 dīng 哇
wa 晴 qíng 谜 mí 淮 Huái 旺 wàng 逸 yì 琼 qióng 姜 jiāng 呜 wū 窜 cuàn 颁 bān 薪 xīn 寨
zhài 尿 niào 颊 jiá 逮 dài 卜 bǔ 昭 zhāo 浸 jìn 刮 guā 宛 wǎn 嘱 zhǔ 囊 náng 寓 yù 驳 bó 倡
chàng 浴 yù 咕 gū 挪 nuó 搏 bó 蓬 péng 晌 shǎng 渠 qú 兜 dōu 喃 nán 夷 yí 沪 Hù 贱 jiàn 魄
pò 舵 duò 晰 xī 僵 jiāng 糕 gāo 裔 yì 秩 zhì 倚 yǐ 塌 tā 恍 huǎng 钩 gōu 嘲 cháo 傍 bàng 裕
yù 煮 zhǔ 乳 rǔ 勿 wù 竖 shù 惩 chéng 睹 dǔ 株 zhū 绣 xiù 妖 yāo 讶 yà 咖 kā 纲 gāng 胎 tāi
滨 bīn 耕 gēng 嗤 chī 舱 cāng 娱 yú 匪 fěi 鸦 yā 胃 wèi 躁 zào 狮 shī 砰 pēng 妮 nī 凛 lǐn
龟 guī 裸 luǒ 嫣 yān 甫 fǔ 窑 yáo 塘 táng 纤 xiān 宠 chǒng 链 liàn 拱 gǒng 尹 yǐn 掘 jué 坝
bà 狭 xiá 铭 míng 淳 chún 沐 mù 馨 xīn 潘 Pān 甩 shuǎi 榜 bǎng 渊 yuān 羡 xiàn 侮 wǔ 卿
qīng 兀 wù 喧 xuān 履 lǚ 猴 hóu 枉 wǎng 衬 chèn 畔 pàn 凳 dèng 缅 miǎn 弦 xián 畜 xù 粞 xī
溢 yì 搂 lǒu 乞 qǐ 旬 xún 缚 fù 灿 càn 舆 yú 雁 yàn 倦 juàn 酬 chóu 韵 yùn 媚 mèi 堤 dī 攀
pān 窃 qiè 嫩 nèn 遂 suì 澄 chéng 侦 zhēn 陕 Shǎn 陋 lòu 笨 bèn 匙 shi 沫 mò 耸 sǒng 踩
cǎi 酱 jiàng 壶 hú 啡 fēi 碌 lù 痒 yǎng 鄙 bǐ 壳 ké 贞 zhēn 霉 méi 蠢 chǔn 芦 lú 胳 gē 矣
yǐ 焰 yàn 脊 jí 囚 qiú 辅 fǔ 账 zhàng 佐 zuǒ 僚 liáo 雀 què 撰 zhuàn 耍 shuǎ 枕 zhěn 捡
jiǎn 涵 hán 逗 dòu 粪 fèn 朦 méng 肝 gān 蒸 zhēng 滥 làn 筷 kuài 溃 kuì 隶 lì 烤 kǎo 缸
gāng 弓 gōng 潭 tán 旷 kuàng 哎 āi 峻 jùn 爪 zhǎo 怯 qiè 茂 mào 芒 máng 肢 zhī 稻 dào 兔
tù 圾 jī 喻 yù 框 kuàng 缴 jiǎo 蹈 dǎo 哨 shào 颖 yǐng 菊 jú 喀 kā 妆 zhuāng 淹 yān 瓷 cí
淀 diàn 蜡 là 嚼 jué 剂 jì 逛 guàng 骤 zhòu 暑 shǔ 襟 jīn 庐 ) 苹 píng 晒 shài 悼 dào 昧
mèi 拢 lǒng 函 hán 胧 lóng 胶 jiāo 抒 shū 乒 pīng 讽 fěng 歹 dǎi 旱 hàn 葡 pú 惟 wéi 拣
jiǎn 耿 gěng 廿 niàn 桩 zhuāng 乙 yǐ 谣 yáo 坠 zhuì 滞 zhì 孕 yùn 诵 sòng 梳 shū 冈 gāng
肺 fèi 丸 wán 霜 shuāng 汁 zhī 纱 shā 衔 xián 腻 nì 甸 diàn 啤 pí 坎 kǎn 稼 jià 禾 hé 愣
lèng 脂 zhī 萄 táo 捞 lāo 搅 jiǎo 屑 xiè 伞 sǎn 蝶 dié 铸 zhù 躯 qū 稚 zhì 腥 xīng 藤 téng
陡 dǒu 烫 tàng 梨 lí 哦 ó 浆 jiāng 僻 pì 坊 fāng 焉 yān 隙 xì 淘 táo 垮 kuǎ 滔 tāo 酿 niàng
鹅 é 兹 zī 捣 dǎo 栋 dòng 瑰 guī 敞 chǎng 癌 ái 缆 lǎn 烁 shuò 玫 méi 诈 zhà 煞 shà 膜 mó 焚
fén 粘 zhān 摧 cuī 疫 yì 幢 zhuàng 汝 rǔ 毯 tǎn 挫 cuò 纺 fǎng 朽 xiǔ 锤 chuí 兑 duì 辫
biàn 堕 duò 笛 dí 觅 mì 蔽 bì 谐 xié 氓 máng 蔑 miè 沸 fèi 藉 jí 卸 xiè 熄 xī 扁 biǎn 炭
tàn 慷 kāng 篷 péng 眨 zhǎ 譬 pì 叨 dāo 蔬 shū 绸 chóu 婿 xù 寥 liáo 浇 jiāo 乓 pāng 膏
gāo 膛 táng 琢 zuó 啪 pā 淑 shū 叭 bā 弊 bì 灶 zào 醋 cù 斌 bīn 奠 diàn 屯 tún 膨 péng 沦
lún 缕 lǚ 壤 rǎng 冶 yě 暇 xiá 揉 róu 萝 luó 翔 xiáng 蛛 zhū 栗 lì 荫 yìn 讥 jī 葱 ) 巩
gǒng 粥 zhōu 斋 zhāi 迄 qì 帜 zhì 菌 jūn 铅 qiān 贿 huì 绒 róng 侣 lǚ 锻 duàn 谴 qiǎn 汹
xiōng 敷 fū 宵 xiāo 讳 huì 锣 luó 撼 hàn 亨 hēng 淌 tǎng 扛 káng 杉 shān 燥 zào 匀 yún 渺
miǎo 碟 dié 嵌 qiàn 沃 wò 剖 pōu 姬 jī 绰 chuò 嗦 suō 绞 jiǎo 轴 zhóu 垒 lěi 噪 zào 蕴 yùn
邵 Shào 咋 zǎ 坪 píng 佣 yōng 卵 luǎn 昼 zhòu 憋 biē 奎 kuí 捂 wǔ 煎 jiān 瞅 chǒu 蚀 shí 熔
róng 虾 xiā 谬 miù 绅 shēn 镶 xiāng 聋 lóng 募 mù 垄 lǒng 彦 yàn 翘 qiào 趴 pā 杏 xìng 彰
zhāng 阐 chǎn 讼 sòng 枢 shū 崭 zhǎn 蒲 pú 泻 xiè 俭 jiǎn 橡 xiàng 溶 róng 瀑 pù 扒 bā 琛
chēn

~~~
pookleblinky
哎呀。天啊……笨天生的一堆肉。

<http://fireflychinese.kevinsullivansite.net> comes to my rescue to insult the
crap out of your copypasta

------
pookleblinky
<http://www.zein.se/patrick/3000char.html> are the 3,000 most common Chinese
characters.

[http://www.cozychinese.com/category/audio/frequently-used-
wo...](http://www.cozychinese.com/category/audio/frequently-used-words/) is an
audio-focused list.

~~~
buggy_code
first link was awesome

------
tokenadult
The royal road to learning Chinese is to use the textbook series written by
John DeFrancis (who died just this year).

[http://books.google.com/books?as_auth=John+DeFrancis&sou...](http://books.google.com/books?as_auth=John+DeFrancis&source=an&ei=p14JStKxHJHstgOQjb3jCA&sa=X&oi=book_group&resnum=4&ct=title&cad=author-
navigational)

His Chinese Reader series

[http://www.amazon.com/Beginning-Chinese-Reader-
Part-I/dp/030...](http://www.amazon.com/Beginning-Chinese-Reader-
Part-I/dp/0300020600)

has never been surpassed. See my HN profile for my basis of knowledge.

~~~
trevelyan
I'd recommend the materials we're putting together for students who want an
excellent introduction to contemporary colloquial mandarin. This is presumably
what the parent poster wants to speak:

<http://popupchinese.com>

DeFrancis has done wonderful work in the dictionary space and is great for
disabusing people of the notion that the Chinese language is fully
ideographic. His textbook series is dated though and the language in it does
not reflect the way people speak today. I may have a conflict of interest here
since Popup Chinese is my business, but this is also a genuine recommendation
since we really are the best thing out there. Also, our podcasts are free so
it isn't exactly a hard sell.

Going back to the parent post, I wouldn't take seriously any approach that
suggests anyone will learn the language simply by memorizing the most common
3000 characters. That's a bit like suggesting someone will be able to speak
English from knowing how to spell 95% of the most common syllables. It is a
form of knowledge, but not a terribly useful one if communication is what
really matters.

------
jdowdell
Yes, there are frequency lists. This is the most useful, easiest-to-carry one
I've found so far: [http://www.amazon.com/Chinese-English-Frequency-
Dictionary-M...](http://www.amazon.com/Chinese-English-Frequency-Dictionary-
Mandarin-Frequently/dp/0781808421)

Access to the official vocabulary classifications is through the HSK program:
<http://www.china.org.cn/english/MATERIAL/105441.htm>

But there are words, then there are idioms, and there are sentence patterns...
if you can afford it, the Pimsleur series is unsurpassed for mastering a
series of basic sentence patterns.

The John Francis books are useful orientation. If you're studying, the New
Practical Chinese Reader series is extensive and helpful.

------
rms
<http://www.skritter.com/>

